# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Old Computer Regenerated!!!!

## Clive Noble

It's nothing to do with optics, but I feel I'd like to share it with you guys!

I'm still running an old original Pentium.

It used to be fast, and for the last year or two, it's been getting slower, it's been stalling and more regularly has been crashing out frequently ... you know what I mean,  "This Program has performed an illegal or immoral operation... call your vendor etc...

I'm a good boy,  I floss regularly and defrag regularly like Microsoft advise, but it doesn't help, I still have to get treatment from the dentist and my computer is still crashing, then a few days ago I was introduced to an amazing little freeware programme, "The Compound File Unfragmenter"

Now, I'm not too technical, but it turns out that running the regular optimization and defrag programmes doesn't clean up all the bits that are scattered around your hard disk especially if you have used Office and Excel a lot.

I downloaded this small prog (150k) and ran it and am absolutely amazed,  apart from the 'puter behaving like new....yes...like NEW, it also found another well needed 20mb of space on the hard drive.

I've got the .zip file or you can find it on www.zdnet.com 

I'm not connected....unfortunately.... with zdnet,  anyway it's a free download.

If anyone knows of a programme to sort out gum problems, please let me know.

Best,  Clive

[This message has been edited by Clive Noble (edited 06-18-2000).]

----------


## HenryB

Thanks Clive.....I'll have to check that out. My pentium II that is about a year and a half old is acting exactly like you are saying yours was. I will repost after I try it out and let ya know if it helped me too.

----------


## HenryB

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO.........I'm an apprentice now!!!!    :D

----------


## Steve Machol

Clive,

What is the program's name?  ZDNET is a pretty big site with lots of files to download. Thanks.

------------------
Steve
OptiBoard Administrator

[This message has been edited by Steve Machol (edited 06-16-2000).]

----------


## HenryB

Hey Steve, why do both of my earlier posts say that they are #11? It isn't the same post.....shouldn't the number change?.....or am I missing something?    :Confused:

----------


## Steve Machol

Henry,

The message count gets updated to the latest number one of two ways:

1. Whenever the message thread is updated. 

2. Whenever the Board Administrator runs an "Update Threads" command.

Because this message thread was recently added to, your message total is now 12.  However if you look at some earlier messages, you may see a lower total.  That's because those particualr message threads haven't been added to.  

The only way to get everything updated at once is by updating the threads.  And since I really can't sit around and do this everytime someone posts a new message (I do have somewhat of a life!), I try to run a general update once a day or every other day.


------------------
Steve
OptiBoard Administrator

----------


## John R

Search for this file at pc mag section of zdnet " pcmunfrg.zip " and you should find it

------------------
Every day a grind
Every week a bind
www.iooi.co.uk

----------


## Clive Noble

> Originally posted by john r:
> *Search for this file at pc mag section of zdnet " pcmunfrg.zip " and you should find it
> *


Thanks John,  that's the programme,  you've saved me looking it up again... Clive

----------


## HenryB

Ok guys.....help me out here....can't seem to find this program on the site. It is probably right under my nose but I don't see it.......

----------


## Clive Noble

Henry,  if you want,  I'll send you the .zip file as an email attachment, it's not large.

Clive

----------


## Jackie L

Clive.............Are you using Windows 98?  According to ZDTV (one of my favorite networks to watch when TV Land is airing yet another episode of Dragnet) the "illegal operation" message is just another way for 98 to crash.  Supposedly we are just supposed to put up with it.  My P111 is fast and efficient yet still crashes if I leave my e-mail program in a hurry.  "puters" just have to love 'em.

Jackie O 

------------------

Still a Maina for now

----------


## Blake

The folks at ZDTV put out some real good stuff on their web site.  Lots of utilities and neat tricks to make Windows run better.  The "illegal operation" errors can be quite unnerving, so if the program you got works, great!  
My theory is that the errors are caused by bugs in Windows, but software's not my specialty.  I've had several "illegal operations" and the like, but so far no arrests ;-)

Blake

------------------
where you can get a complete pair of glasses starting at $99.

----------


## Steve Machol

Windows is for wimps!  Real Opti-Geeks use Linux.

------------------
Steve
OptiBoard Administrator

----------


## Clive Noble

> Originally posted by Jackie O:
> *Clive.............Are you using Windows 98?  ...............e-mail program in a hurry.  "puters" just have to love 'em.
> 
> Jackie O 
> *


Hi Jackie, 

No, I'm using Windows 94 and three quarters.
It is/was a pre production trial version of the 'real thing' that they gave out to the trade to test and get feedback.

I think I need another 6 months or so and I'll be ready to give them my findings.

Since cleaning up the hard drive a few days ago, I've put it through all the usual 'crashing operations' and everythings fine now. I can even close down 2 programmes together without being advised to contact my vendor.  (sho said MS don't have the customer's interest at heart)

One of the problems I was having was with the Optiboard and posting messages,  it was impossible to type in the box at a speed higher than one letter every 5 seconds.
(Not that I type much faster!!)

Now, I'm back to normal.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Steve,  

I really know very little about computers,  but over the last year or so have been hearing more and more about  'LINUX'.

Very briefly,  is it possible to explain, in words of 2 syllables that an optician might understand, what it's all about and would the average PC user benefit from it?

Thanks,   Clive



[This message has been edited by Clive Noble (edited 06-17-2000).]

----------


## Steve Machol

> Originally posted by Clive Noble:
> _Steve,  
> 
> I really know very little about computers,  but over the last year or so have been hearing more and more about  'LINUX'.
> 
> Very briefly,  is it possible to explain, in words of 2 syllables that an optician might understand, what it's all about and would the average PC user benefit from it?
> 
> Thanks,   Clive_


Linux is just like Unix.  Long learning curve, but much more powerful and robust than any Windows version.  Sadly, most PC users would not benefit from it.  However most ISPs and web pages are run on Linux/Unix operating systems - including OptiBoard - specifically because of the power and reliability.

------------------
Steve
OptiBoard Administrator

[This message has been edited by Steve Machol (edited 06-17-2000).]

----------


## JRS

There are a few other utilities you might find of interest Clive. Both are available at "zdnet". The 1st is CACHEMAN (helps manage your cached data and memory), and the 2nd is RAMpage (it frees up memory and runs in auto mode and manual). The CACHEMAN program comes in 2 flavors - one for IE and the other for Netscape.

PS to Steve - you're right Unix is much more powerful and the learning curve is a bit rough. I was neck deep in that and Oracle before I left my last job. Kinda glad i don't have to learn more of it.

[This message has been edited by JRS (edited 06-17-2000).]

----------


## Steve Machol

JR,

I guess I'm just the opposite.  I'd love to spend more time with Unix/Linux.  I set up the original Internet connection and web server for SOLA on a Linux box.  The darn thing ran almost non-stop for one and a half years.  The only time it crashed was when I was trying things out and did something stupid as root.  That's when I discovered the 'Tao of sudo'.

I even learned to love sendmail, though that was a rocky engagement.  ;)



------------------
Steve
OptiBoard Administrator

----------


## mikeh

Let me see if I've got this right: runs slower than before, is losing memory, has a tendency towards illegal and immoral things? I think I know this guy!

----------


## Jeff Trail

Clive,

    Now you did it .. I ended up going their to download one little thing to get me to go faster and ended up getting tons of programs..  :) 
   I got the one JR talked about the RAMpage that is a neat little utility.
   God forbid I found the "Game" section, now I am downloading a bunch of them, you would think being 36 yrs. old (young) I would have grown up by now but my wife tells me I'm heading into my second childhood.. I have Sega system, Playstation, NT64, and one of these days probably getting the dreamcast.
   They have a computer/software mega show coming up over in Orlando FL. and the last time I was there I alsmost got a VR set up for my computer this time I think I will.. it was pretty neat, you interfaced with the windows through the VR as well as voice recognition .. that was running around $900 last year maybe they have streamlined it a little more and came down in the price  :)
   I guess I'm just one of those "gotta get the gadgets" guys :-).. I have it bad enough now I have the hands free C-Phone and forget at times and go walking around talking and people have answered me or thought I was talking to them while I was on the phone..LOL
   I got a palm set which was a mistake because I am constantly watching the market and trading now (another addiction)...
   Maybe in a couple of years I'll grow out of this phase.. one thing about it you ever see a room full of OD's mixing it up with NT64 Kobe basketball?..LOL 
    We have this big blowout party about once a month where we all get together to battle it out..the wives seem to not mind to much, they go shopping, flop out in the jacuzi and gossip.. So far no one has come to blows but when I fired up the playstation with the NFL Blitz it was touch and go!!   :Rolleyes: 
    Oh well such as life.. it used to be we all went to the golf course.. now we just do it via one of the systems.. 

Jeff "watch this 360 in your face slam" T.

----------


## HenryB

Hey Clive, 

Send that file to me if ya don't mind. I'll let ya know if it does me any good.

----------


## Jeff Trail

Henry,

   You should go to the web sight instead, (zdnet) ... they have a search engine that finds the program for you. The best thing is that their is a ton of other programs that are worth looking over, found a nifty Zip program a bunch of games and RAMpage is also pretty nice...

   Sorta like letting a kid run free in a candy store  :) ... 

Jeff"ya only live once.. beter make the best of it" T.

----------


## JRS

I would also like to add to Jeff's comment on ZDNET.
They also have a section called "My Updates". This service will scan your computer and then show you which programs are; out of date, have patches (fixes) available, etc. All free and worth a look see.

----------

